# Sig 226 DAO to DA/SA?



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

i am thinking of converting my sig 226 from dao to sa/da. i know this is possible, but does anyone know were i might come across a list of needed parts to do the conversion? maybe even a company (outside of sigsauer) that sells a parts "kit" for this.

thanks.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

you need a Hammer, Hammer Strut Pin, Decocking Lever, Decocking Lever Spring, Decocking Lever Bearing and all are available thru Top Gun Supply.

You should be aware that if you change the action of your weapon and you ever have to use it for self defense and you go to trial you have just handed your ass to a prosecutor AND civil attorneys . true or not you will be painted as a killer who altered his gun so it was more deadly. just something to be aware of.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks for the list, 

the same could be said if i were to buy another carry weapon be it on or off duty. they could say i purchased a DA/SA because my DAO was not fast enough and wwanted to do more damage????? just like reloading rounds, ect. these are the issues we all have to deal with as gun owners. 

again, thanks for the list.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Schematic for Sig Sauer® P226 - World's Largest Supplier of Firearm Accessories, Gun Parts and Gunsmithing Tools - BROWNELLS

Here's Brownell's. Looks like many parts are on backorder however.


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

thanks. wow, yes there are a few on backorder. hmmmmm


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

mossy2775 said:


> thanks for the list,
> 
> the same could be said if i were to buy another carry weapon be it on or off duty. they could say i purchased a DA/SA because my DAO was not fast enough and wwanted to do more damage????? just like reloading rounds, ect. these are the issues we all have to deal with as gun owners.
> 
> again, thanks for the list.


yes, they can say anything they want.... reloads is an excellent example..... and i am not saying dont do it, just be aware.


----------

